# Home Made Insect Spray



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

nuggett was chatting about a 50/50 mix of dettol and baby oil to keep midgies /mossies away.put in spray bottle and keep in fridge between trips. certainly the baby oil does seem to prevent them stinging. terrible sometimes amonst the mangrove up here on stinking days. wondering if anyone has any other home remedies .

(also red you will probably notice the yearly white butterfly invasion has begun)

cheers pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> a 50/50 mix of dettol and baby oil to keep midgies /mossies away.


Didn't like the greasy skin with baby oil so use with success this mix which rubs into the skin

Sorbolene Cream.....10-15% Dettol......Dash of Citronella, or Tea Tree oil


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Sorbolene Cream.....10-15% Dettol......Dash of Citronella, or Tea Tree oil


Looks an effective formula, Richo!
Will make a note!


----------



## Snappahead (Nov 17, 2007)

I've used both combinations in the worst sand-fly infested mangrove swamps, and they both do the job. Just remember to reapply depending on how much you sweat/get wet and you'll be right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Lavender Oil works well. Stops itching if you do get bit to. Mixed with a bit of sorbelene creme it goes a long way. Smells nice to


----------



## RADISH (Oct 4, 2008)

Use to work in a rather large pharmacy and the chemists use to rave about putting some lavender essence in a sorbelene and glycerol mix.

The lavender side as natural insect repellent so you really can choose your poison ( Dettol,Citronella, or Tea Tree oil ) for this part , but lavender is the nicest smelling. The sorbelene is moisturiser and the glycerol helps your natural oils to be maintained when you sweat.

Silky skin with no nasty bites for those so inclined


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks boys these ingredients sound pretty cheap, an enterprising yakker could start his own home brand and sell it for a healthy profit me thinks


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

grinner said:


> nuggett was chatting about a 50/50 mix of dettol and baby oil to keep midgies /mossies away.put in spray bottle and keep in fridge between trips. certainly the baby oil does seem to prevent them stinging. terrible sometimes amonst the mangrove up here on stinking days. wondering if anyone has any other home remedies .
> 
> (also red you will probably notice the yearly white butterfly invasion has begun)
> 
> cheers pete


I've used a variation of this, equal parts dettol, baby oil and metho. It even works on wives....keeping them away that is ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ah barrabundy great stuff, should go down the coast and spray it on daughter cheers


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

> but lavender is the nicest smelling. The sorbelene is moisturiser and the glycerol helps


what parts of each to make a repellant?

.


----------

